# V62.84 vs. 300.9



## Gemini18 (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy New Year to ALL -

Can someone please explain the difference between V62.84 (suicidal thoughts) vs 300.9 (suicidial ideation).  

Thanks


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy New Year,

Coding Clinic, Fourth Quarter 2005 Page: 96 Effective with discharges: October 1, 2005     

“A new code, V62.84, Suicidal ideation, has been created for patients who have not attempted suicide, 
and who may not be considered a suicide risk, but who have indicated thoughts about suicide.  This 
code is a secondary code only.  It may be used with another mental health code when appropriate.”

Although there isn't much information on the use of 300.9 it appears to reflect suicidal tendencies, risk and attempts.
Thanks, hope this helps


----------

